# White underbase Halo Problem



## Florimonte (Feb 25, 2007)

White underbase choke problem-

I'm having trouble getting rid of the white underbase halo peeking out from under the color ink. See photo below to see what's happening. In these three images, the artwork hase a hard edge with a transparent background. The files are saved and PSDs with no extra layers (300 dpi RGB). Just straight images with transparent background (No extra stuff in the files).
I pull them into FASTArtist (1.5 Ver 7.1 R 1) and pick the heavy choke of the import screen. In FastRip I print the images with a color mode of 1440Cartoon HS and set the underbase also to 1440Cartoon HS (on the underbase screen the Shrink Underbase value it 0.050).
I'm happy with the prints BUT I've got to get ride on the white halo peeking out. As from the photo, the color pass misses the spot by just a tad - but that's enough. The photo has camera pics that a blown up to show the result. Even though they look like different spreads (white misalligning) they are all the same. 
I'm printing these on a T-Jet 2.
HHHEEELLLPPP Thanks for anything yall can give.

Thomas Florimonte


HaloProblemOne.JPG


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am not sure how fast artist works as I use rip pro, but your registration is off. You need to adjust your choke to get rid of the white. Maybe if you contact Harry at equipment zone he can help you with this, or maybe him or Alex will see it here and help. It is definately the choke that needs to be adjusted though.


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Thomas,
I've seen this problem before and it almost definitely has to do with how you set up the artwork in FastArtist. There are two solutions:


Put down less white by lowering the underbase strength in the Underbase Wizard.
Choke the underbase using the controls in the Underbase Wizard.
STEPS


Instead of letting FastArtist automatically create the underbase for you when you import your file, use the Underbase Wizard instead. It's that little wizard hat on the corner of your screen.
Try setting Underbase strength to 30, Light areas to 60 and Dark areas to 9. (Or use similar numbers based upon the preview you see on your screen.)
Click next and select No highlight. Click next and click finish.
If that doesn't fix your problem, go back to step 1. Set Choke between 2 and 4 and try again. 

If that _still_ doesn't fix your problem, try printing the image in unidirectional (not HS) mode. But I don't think HS mode is your issue. 

Let me know how things turn out! For some extra (if somewhat dated) help, check out Equipment Zone's Idiots Guide. 

-Alex

P.S. You're going to want to reset your Shrink Underbase value in the Underbase Setup menu of your print settings from 0.050 back to 0.


----------



## Florimonte (Feb 25, 2007)

As always, Equipment Zones Alex&Harry and BobbieLee are fast to help - THANKS!!! You guys are the best.
Alex, tried what you suggested with GREAT results (and even a better print job)! Some place, maybe the USScreens site, I'd read to always use the underbase setup that happens with you first do a import of a transparent psd into FASTArtist. I know about the undercoat wizard (wizard hat) but though the other was the way to go. But it looks like the undercoat wizard (wizard hat) provides a much better undercoat setup.
In the Underbase Setup menu of your print settings, what does the Shrink Underbase value mean and do? Thanks Alex.

-T


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Florimonte said:


> As always, Equipment Zones Alex&Harry and BobbieLee are fast to help - THANKS!!! You guys are the best.
> Alex, tried what you suggested with GREAT results (and even a better print job)! Some place, maybe the USScreens site, I'd read to always use the underbase setup that happens with you first do a import of a transparent psd into FASTArtist. I know about the undercoat wizard (wizard hat) but though the other was the way to go. But it looks like the undercoat wizard (wizard hat) provides a much better undercoat setup.
> In the Underbase Setup menu of your print settings, what does the Shrink Underbase value mean and do? Thanks Alex.
> 
> -T


Thanks, Thomas!

I always prefer using the Underbase Wizard itself because it gives you a preview of how your settings are going to turn out. That way, you can make sure you're printing out a gradient of white underbase instead of one solid layer. A gradient gives you a softer hand and greater detail in the final image.

The Shrink Underbase value does exactly what its name implies -- shrinking the underbase layer. However, it's simpler and easier to use as the Choke function in the Underbase Wizard to do this instead. (The Choke function didn't always exist, so that's why there are two ways to shrink the underbase layer.)

-Alex


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

I use rip pro. Are the steps the same?


----------

